# Can i just stop taking synthroid?



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello everyone  
I was wondering if I can stop taking my synthroid? I have been taking 25 mcg for about 6 to 7 weeks and the last few days when I take it I feel like crap for about 3 hours. My chest feels heavy/tight, my neck and throat feels tight, my fingers and toes feel numb, I feel short of breath, and my face gets all red. What I find odd is I felt ok the first 6 weeks taking it, only my face would get red. I hate this stuff.. can I just not take my pill today then call my doctor tommorw and ask him to fax me in some other T4 medication? Also is it ok to still be taking the cytomel 5mcg twice a day if I stop taking the synthroid?

What other T4 medication should I ask for?

Thanks! I am just worried


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Just a friendly suggestion, but perhaps you can keep everything contained to one thread, instead of starting a new one each time? Makes it a little easier for the folks here to keep everything straight, otherwise it's really easy to forget who is doing what, whose lab numbers are where, which dose people are on, etc.

:anim_26:

And to answer your question(s) -- I would call your doc if you are having a bad reaction with the Synthroid. It sounds like you are, especially with feeling short of breath and having a tight throat/neck. Personally, I wouldn't feel right advising someone to stop their medication cold turkey, online or otherwise. Generally, most offices maintain someone to cover your doc if he/she is out of town, or else somebody gets to take call during after-hours. Besides, that's what you are paying them for. :winking0001:

It's possible your body doesn't like some of the fillers, binders, or coloring in Synthroid. If you are taking a generic levothyroxine, it might be worth trying a brand-name drug. If you are taking a brand-name drug, it might be worth looking into trying something else. FYI, if you have a bad gluten sensitivity, it's certainly possible that you are having a reaction to that. (I believe true brand-name Synthroid contains gluten; something like Tirosint does not.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did this happen before you added the Cytomel?

I wonder if it's the Cytomel - rather than the SYnthroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sickofbeingfat said:


> Hello everyone
> I was wondering if I can stop taking my synthroid? I have been taking 25 mcg for about 6 to 7 weeks and the last few days when I take it I feel like crap for about 3 hours. My chest feels heavy/tight, my neck and throat feels tight, my fingers and toes feel numb, I feel short of breath, and my face gets all red. What I find odd is I felt ok the first 6 weeks taking it, only my face would get red. I hate this stuff.. can I just not take my pill today then call my doctor tommorw and ask him to fax me in some other T4 medication? Also is it ok to still be taking the cytomel 5mcg twice a day if I stop taking the synthroid?
> 
> What other T4 medication should I ask for?
> ...


At this point, it would be wise to get labs; especially the FREE T3. You are on a hefty dose of Cytomel for a person just starting out.

I urge you to call and make an appt.


----------

